# Nail polish recs please :)



## L0VELY (Mar 21, 2008)

I need suggestions for nailpolish. Something for spring and summer. Nudes and bright colors as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. From OPI, China Glaze, or Orly.. but if another brand is better, that's fine.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2008)

OPI - Pompeii Purple... it's bright pink with a purple sheen, so gorgeous for summer.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet Heart by OPI 


Chanel's Natural Pink


Essie in Mademoiselle


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 22, 2008)

The Thrill of Brazil by OPI is a staple for my nailwear. I love it. such a bold but classic red. I feel naked without it lol.


----------



## gymangel812 (Mar 22, 2008)

Some of my favorites:
China Glaze For Audrey (Tiffany blue)
OPI Vodka & Caviar (true red creme)
OPI Moon over Mumbai (dove grey)
Chanel Vamp
China Glaze FYI (holographic nude)
China Glaze DV8 (holographic teal)
China Glaze Blue Sparrow (glittery blue, very unique)
China Glaze Trousseau (pretty non streaky nude)
Chanel Magnolia Rose (shimmery nude-pink)


----------



## xiahe (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOOOOOVE L'Oreal's Caught Red-Handed!!!  It's my favorite - a medium red [not like a really light almost orangey looking red] with almost sort of a gold sheen to it.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 24, 2008)

China Glaze Treehugger
China Glaze Yell-O-Neil
China Glaze LOL 
China Glaze Shower Together 
China Glaze DV8
China Glaze TMI
Orly Butterflies 
OPI Elephantastic Pink 
OPI Strawberry Margarita
China Glaze Rosita


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was soo close to getting OPI Sweet Heart (I really can't remember why I didn't get it, so I'm a little sad!), OPI Strawberry Margarita, OPI Pompeii Purple, and China Glaze For Audrey. I'll get those next time though! But for now, I just got China Glaze QT, China Glaze TMI, OPI Skinny Dip'n In Lake Michg'n, OPI Melon of Troy, and Poshe top coat.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 24, 2008)

opi cajun shrimp is a brigh corally color ..and far east fuschia nice bright fuschia ..and an awesome neutral if you can find it is essie mucho dinero ..i have two back ups of mucho diner its my fav nude polish hehe.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

I like LA Colors:

Lilac 
Caribbean Pink 
Pink Satin 
Vibrant Violet 
http://www.cherryculture.com/cosmetics/makeup/l.a.-colors/la-colors-nail-polish/16500&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 25, 2008)

NYC glossies come in some fun bright colours and are surprisingly good given their super low price (I know that around here they are $3 Canadian).


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got these Orly French Manicur Kit last night and I tried it. It works really good! Even thou I did it for the first time, it looks like I came from salon. I think it will be my favorite one for now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If intrested i will post pic of my actual nails.
http://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/Sall...007?$prodMain$


----------

